# Question on being in the sun



## PinkLemonLady (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have always been a water baby... I love being out on or near the water. However, due to all the weight gain and fatigue I haven't really been out in quite some time. I have Hashii's and tested for low Vit D. I take D3 supplements 5000 iu daily. This weekend I went to the beach with the kids and the next day it was as if I had a flare up. I thought that the extra D from being outside would be helpful. Anyone else have this happen or have any insight on this??

Thanks!


----------



## Tamellen (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi. I too have hashis and have always been in the sun in fact probably too much. Right now, contemplating a TT. What do you mean by a flare up?


----------



## PinkLemonLady (Mar 27, 2013)

If I eat the wrong food, or if I am under huge amount of stress or sometimes for no reason at all, I will become extremely fatigued along with flu like symptoms and depression. That's what I mean by flare up. Since I have gone about 70% on a paleo and along with the meds and supplements I feel ok most the time.

What's TT?


----------



## Tamellen (Jul 5, 2013)

Hmmm. I've never heard of the sun causing those problems for hashi or thyroid people. In fact it usually makes me feel better. As far as TT it's a atonal thyroidectomy. I'm on the fence about it. Take care!


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't think it's a problem with the sun unless you got a sunburn. 
I find that if I get too hot, I get a flare up. Same thing happens if I get too cold. This has kept me out of the sun for awhile. I believe that acclimating slowly helps these so called "flare up's". Take it slowly and build up to the heat or sun.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm in the sun all Summer and have been on 5K IU daily of D for several years. I notice absolutely no difference when I am in the sun vs the Winter months when I am not.


----------



## PinkLemonLady (Mar 27, 2013)

Tamellon, that's a big decision, I would get all your research done before you decide. Good Luck!!

Thanks guys! I thought it strange for the sun to cause it.... I try to find triggers, but sometimes, I just don't find it... I am learning to accept it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PinkLemonLady said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have always been a water baby... I love being out on or near the water. However, due to all the weight gain and fatigue I haven't really been out in quite some time. I have Hashii's and tested for low Vit D. I take D3 supplements 5000 iu daily. This weekend I went to the beach with the kids and the next day it was as if I had a flare up. I thought that the extra D from being outside would be helpful. Anyone else have this happen or have any insight on this??
> 
> Thanks!


It could be the supplemental D, not the sun. It's hard to say but you may find this interesting.

Vitamin D
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php


----------



## PinkLemonLady (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Andros..... interesting read. Research is such a pain in the butt. Doctors can never agree and no wonder they can treat anything.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I would say anything is possible; we don't know everything about the body. Personally, I'm split on the whole "Vitamin-D-is-bad" angle. When I took a prescribed weekly 50K IU of Vitamin D a couple of years ago, I felt pretty crummy shortly thereafter. Was it the excess Vitamin D? Or my other illnesses? Who really knows for sure. But I can tell you that when the summer finally made an appearance this year, the sunshine was a boost for my mood, energy, and well-being. I also supplement with Vitamin D, and I think going up to 5K IU a day is pretty safe. There is also new info out saying that Vitamin D-25 and K2 play off each other, too.


----------



## PinkLemonLady (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks BigFoot.... It's just frustrating sometimes going off trial and error. Now that I have been thinking about it... I was tired before I even went to the beach so I don't think it was that after all. I have always been in better spirits when it's sunny


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

We are all in better spirits when it's sunny.

I live in the sun. Love it. As with any disease, you need to weigh all the elements. In my case, if I stayed out of the sun, I would go looney tunes. To me that's worse than any thing.

So I'm smart and protect myself. And no, I do NOT see a link between sunlight and thyroid, except that sunlight makes most people feel better psychologically.


----------

